# Kontakt Double Hit Issue *SOLVED*



## BenG (Aug 4, 2021)

Does anyone have any fixes or suggestions for the double-hit issue in Kontakt?
Every Kontakt instance in my template suddenly developed this issue but it does not occur when I open a new instance in the same project.

Any ideas would be a huge help!


----------



## robgb (Aug 4, 2021)

BenG said:


> Does anyone have any fixes or suggestions for the double-hit issue in Kontakt?
> Every Kontakt instance in my template suddenly developed this issue but it does not occur when I open a new instance in the same project.
> 
> Any ideas would be a huge help!


What is the double-hit issue?


----------



## BenG (Aug 4, 2021)

robgb said:


> What is the double-hit issue?


Ah, thought this was more common than it is.

Every note seems to strike twice in quick succession upon live playing and recorded playback.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 4, 2021)

BenG said:


> Ah, thought this was more common than it is.
> 
> Every note seems to strike twice in quick succession upon live playing and recorded playback.


I haven’t heard about this either. How does it manifest? Regularly or intermittently? I’m asking because I’ve been having a double strike issue with one of my Kontakt libraries but it happens only on certain pitches. I had been attributing this to the library but now I’m wondering if this is responsible since o haven’t encountered this problem until recently.


----------



## BenG (Aug 4, 2021)

It happens regularly and across all libraries. New Kontakt instances work fine so something must been corrupted with the older ones loaded previously.

Bizarre.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 4, 2021)

BenG said:


> It happens regularly and across all libraries. New Kontakt instances work fine so something must been corrupted with the older ones loaded previously.
> 
> Bizarre.


How long have folks been seeing this?


----------



## BenG (Aug 4, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> How long have folks been seeing this?


I've been experiencing it for a few days now at least and I can swear seeing someone else have this issue previously...


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 4, 2021)

That’s about when I started getting the issue, but so far it’s only the one instrument. So I’m not sure it’s the same thing. I also haven’t updated Kontakt or Logic in several months so I don’t know what could cause a change.


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 5, 2021)

I don't get it here, not does it seem to be reported to NI support. So, more info please - system configuration, Kontakt version and plugin flavor, host version, libraries involved, etc...


----------



## thesteelydane (Aug 5, 2021)

Not something I have ever experienced either. Could it be some kind of midi feedback loop? When it doesn't occur with new instances do you mean new instances on new tracks, or removing and reloading a Kontakt instance on one of the tracks with the problem? In fact, I would check the latter before anything else to see if something got screwed up with your midi routings. This would instantly tell if the problem is indeed with Kontakt or with your DAW/Hardware.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 5, 2021)

I'm pretty sure my double hit issue is library based since it happens on just one pitch (HZP timp). I'm trying to isolate it to send to SF support.


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 5, 2021)

thesteelydane said:


> Could it be some kind of midi feedback loop?


That's happened with some of our customers. It may not be a MIDI feedback loop per se, but in some cases, the DAW will echo (rather than simply pass through) the input of a their MIDI keyboard, so every note is doubled. It's actually pretty common, although not usually noticed, since double notes just mean the amplitude might be a little higher, as each note is doubled, perfectly in sync. 

Where it becomes a problem is with legato. If you code your KSP legato like I did in RealiWhistle, and count each note as a new note that needs to be played, even if that note was already being played a microsend earlier, then you'll get stuck notes, and _that's_ when the customer notices. Mind you, the error (echo'd MIDI) is his error, not mine, but better KSP coding masks that error. There are a million ways to code legato, so after RealiWhistle, now I use one of the other 999,999 methods instead. 

I don't know if this MIDI feedback/echo is the same as what BenG is describing, but FWIW, that's what my experience has been.


----------



## mscp (Aug 5, 2021)

Mike Greene said:


> That's happened with some of our customers. It may not be a MIDI feedback loop per se, but in some cases, the DAW will echo (rather than simply pass through) the input of a their MIDI keyboard, so every note is doubled. It's actually pretty common, although not usually noticed, since double notes just mean the amplitude might be a little higher, as each note is doubled, perfectly in sync.



Yea. It happened to me once when I had Directmusic and something else (can't remember) both ticked in Nuendo's midi settings. It took me some memory muscle to figure that one out.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 6, 2021)

Probably want to blur out that serial number.


----------



## BenG (Aug 6, 2021)

thesteelydane said:


> Not something I have ever experienced either. Could it be some kind of midi feedback loop? When it doesn't occur with new instances do you mean new instances on new tracks, or removing and reloading a Kontakt instance on one of the tracks with the problem? In fact, I would check the latter before anything else to see if something got screwed up with your midi routings. This would instantly tell if the problem is indeed with Kontakt or with your DAW/Hardware.


Good question and I am more confused...

- Loading a new Kontakt instance on a new midi channel works.
- Loading a new Kontakt on the old the midi channel works.
- Loading the saved Kontakt preset on a new midi channel works. 

- Loading the saved Kontakt preset on the old midi channel has issues.


----------



## BenG (Aug 6, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Probably want to blur out that serial number.


Deleted.


----------



## BenG (Aug 6, 2021)

Appreciate the help! I have attached an audio file of the issue as well as screenshots of all of my info.

Windows 8.1 Pro (64-bit)
64gb RAM
i7-3930K

Kontakt Full 6.5.2
Cubase 9 Pro 9.0.02


----------



## BenG (Aug 6, 2021)

Here is the audio file with the issue


----------



## thesteelydane (Aug 6, 2021)

BenG said:


> Good question and I am more confused...
> 
> - Loading a new Kontakt instance on a new midi channel works.
> - Loading a new Kontakt on the old the midi channel works.
> ...


Well it sounds like the issue is with Cubase, not Kontakt. Just to be sure have you tried loading a different instrument on the problematic channel, like a soft synth, or Spitfire, VSL, Sine etc...


----------



## BenG (Aug 6, 2021)

thesteelydane said:


> Well it sounds like the issue is with Cubase, not Kontakt. Just to be sure have you tried loading a different instrument on the problematic channel, like a soft synth, or Spitfire, VSL, Sine etc...


Hmm, I will later tonight but loading a new Kontakt instance on the problematic channel solves the issue. Really odd.


----------



## thesteelydane (Aug 6, 2021)

BenG said:


> Hmm, I will later tonight but loading a new Kontakt instance on the problematic channel solves the issue. Really odd.


Have you checked for the double input bug:


----------



## BenG (Aug 7, 2021)

thesteelydane said:


> Have you checked for the double input bug:


I don't believe that is the problem as the input seems correct. I also set the input from Cubase to 'All MIDI Inputs' as well as just 'Komplete Kontrol 1' and the problem remains.


----------



## BenG (Aug 11, 2021)

*update*

After speaking with Steinberg for a few days, I removed all of the plug-ins which seem to solve the issue. Meaning, the problem is either with EW Spaces or VSS.

I suspect the iLok is causing the issues here…

*Edit* The problem is %100 Spaces I and I will check for updates and/or change the iLok


----------

